# Beautiful Webcams to brighten your day



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://vpiter.com/web-camera-sadovaya-gostiniy/

Who knows Saint Petersburg has the most beautiful collection of webcams in the world. Please post your favourite to enrich the webcam-collection!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That was fun, though I found myself waiting for a traffic accident or something. Oh, there goes someone driving without his lights on.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> http://vpiter.com/web-camera-sadovaya-gostiniy/
> 
> Who knows Saint Petersburg has the most beautiful collection of webcams in the world. Please post your favourite to enrich the webcam-collection!


I'll go on at midnight (their time), and look for Glazunov's ghost roaming the streets. :tiphat:


----------

